# Has anyone smoked Dublinger?



## fish killer (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a variety of cheeses that I am going to put on the smoker tomorrow.  Most of them I have done before and have all turned out well. I bought some Dublinger today from SAMs, I've never had it before so I thought I would try it. I was surprised,at how dry the texture of the cheese is. I tried a few slices and man is it good. I bought it with the intention of putting on the smoker but it has such a unique taste will the smoke flavor be a contrast or an enhancement to its flavor. Also,what flavor pellets? I have Todd's pellet smoker. oak, Pitmaster Choice, apple, and Hickory.  

 Thanks in advance


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 8, 2013)

If you're worried about too much smoke go with the apple and keep the smoke time down to about 2 hours. I have yet to smoke ANY cheese that was not good. May not be better, just different.

Don't forget the 30 day wait!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 8, 2013)

I did some Dublinger from Sam's awhile back with Pitmaster Blend and the wife loved it as did her coworkers


----------



## toby bryant (Feb 8, 2013)

I just broke into some Dublinger tonight that I smoked on 1/09/13. It was smoked for 2 hours using pitmasters choice pellets and it is awesome. I actually found that the dry texture of the Dublinger changed, after being smoked and vac sealed for 30 days it did not seem as crumbly (is that a word? lol).


----------



## fish killer (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok, got the cheese on the with some apple for the first batch going to smoke 2.5 hours. Then I'll do another batch with pitmaster choice for 3 hours. To add a little extra smokiness. Hopefully I'll have better pictures by then.













image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Feb 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Feb 9, 2013


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## DanMcG (Feb 9, 2013)

It's probably my favorite cheese, and It only gets better with a lite smoke. IMO


----------



## fish killer (Feb 9, 2013)

Well all the cheese is done. Vacuumed wrapped labeled and in my micro fridge in the garage. My plan is to build  up a rotating stock pile. Smoke a double batch of everything. One set for short term use and the other set for aging. I figure over the next few months I can get a nice rotation of aged cheeses going. That Dublinger is really, really good. I am very happy with the color of all the cheeses, it seems that the Pitmaster choice resulted in a darker color. but then again I did leave it on for an extra half hour more than I did the apple. I am seriously thinking of getting another refrigerator, just for my cheese. it's going to be too much for the micro fridge and not enough room in the kitchen fridge. Wifey is not going to be happy about that since I already bought a chest freezer to keep all my meat that That I buy for smoking. The cheese on the rack is a before and after with the apple smoke, 2.5 hours. The cheese on the plate is after just under 3 hours with the Pitmaster choice. One thing I noticed with the first batch was a lot of cracking throughout the cheese. Especially the aged provolone.  The texture of the provolone and Dublinger was a bit dry so that might have been the issue. jus t wondering if anyone else has had that happen to them. 













image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Feb 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Feb 9, 2013


----------



## toby bryant (Feb 9, 2013)

The cheese looks great and that is a good plan. I smoked my first cheese around thanksgiving for Xmas gifts after tasting it at Xmas I had to have more, I was hooked. Now I smoke a few lbs every weekend, the project fridge is filling up nicely. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 9, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 10, 2013)

We smoke Dublinger all the time. Our Costco carries two different ones, the extra reserve is the best!


----------



## terrymn (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks great! I'm doing a bunch next weekend (and hopefully the weekend after that).


----------



## fish killer (Feb 10, 2013)

I don' t have a Cosco , but I got the Dublinger and the Aged Provolone from SAMs. The local grocery markets don't have that much variety. I've read that mozzarella is also good smoked. There was another type,of cheese there that had what appeared to be dill weed in it. I forgot the name but I had thought about trying that smoked but I thought the dill and the smoke mix might not quite work together.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 10, 2013)

Dill is mostly found in Havarti cheese. Smooth, somewhat soft and buttery type cheese. Very good with a light touch of smoke, use a light fruitwood like peach. Make a sammy with smoked turkey and that dill Havarti and you're in business!


----------



## fish killer (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's  a follow up on the cheese. It's been two weeks so I opened up some of the 3 alarm colby and the dublinger.  Both are very good, the 3 alarm is not your average pepper cheese. The habeneros definitely kick it up a notch but not too much that you can't eat it.  The dublinger is phenomenal.  It was good before it was smoked but is way better now.  I think dublinger is my new favorite cheese.  I picked up a 4.5 cubic foot fridge from Sams last week. It is my new dedicated project fridge.  Only smoked products "and a few sodas" are allowed in it. In time I plan to have a rotating stock of cheese in it.  Now it just has the cheese from the last smoke. I will probably do another smoke next weekend.













DSC00091.JPG



__ fish killer
__ Feb 23, 2013






The paper bag on top ss and the one on the bottom is jerky. Still lots of room for more stuff.


----------



## terrymn (Feb 27, 2013)

Excellent!  I'm doing more cheese this weekend and dublinger is now on the list - thanks!


----------



## fish killer (Feb 28, 2013)

You won't regret it.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Feb 28, 2013)

I have some of the Dubliner I smoked with peach pellets just about a month ago ready to get opened. Looking forward to it. I agree that it was really good before the smoke but, like bacon makes everything better, so does smoke.


----------

